# Stihl FS 81 ipl needed....



## TRINA (Jun 17, 2015)

I am needing an illustrated parts breakdown for a Stihl FS 81 for the handle assembly please and thank you....


----------



## catbuster (Jun 18, 2015)

Bicycle or loop handle?


----------



## TRINA (Jun 18, 2015)

catbuster said:


> Bicycle or loop handle?


Bicycle please and thank you.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 19, 2015)

Try PMing STIHLTHEDEERE


----------



## TRINA (Jun 23, 2015)

catbuster said:


> Try PMing STIHLTHEDEERE


Thanks a million.....


----------

